# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  غرائب وعجائب الطبيعة

## أحمد طه

*غرائب وعجائب الطبيعة
مملكة الحيوان


* أول حديقة حيوان :


يعود تاريخ حدائق الحيوان إلى القرن الثاني عشر قبل الميلاد ، فقد قام الملك وين .. أول ملوك أسرة صو - فى الصين بإنشاء أول حديقة حيوان جاء ذكرها فى التاريخ .
أما فى مصر فقد كانت الإمبراطورة ( ها تاسى ) من ملوك الأسرة الثامنة عشرة قامت بإرسال بعثة صيد إلى أرض ( بنط ) وهى مكان الصومال حالياً لإحضار مجموعة من الحيوانات من بينها الزراف والقردة والزواحف وعندما عادت البعثة بهذه الحيوانات تم وضعها فى حديقة عامة حيث أقبل الجمهور على مشاهدتها .. ولا يقتصر الأمر على ذلك بل أن الملك سليمان كان يحتفظ بمجموعة كبيرة من القردة والطواويس ..
وكان نبوخذ نصر الثانى ملك بابل يحتفظ بعدد من الأسود وبطليموس الثانى إحتفظ بمجموعة كبيرة من الحيوانات المختلفة بالإسكندرية .
وأُنشئت أول حديقة حيوانات فى إنجلترا فى عهد الملك هنرى الأول ( 1100 - 1135 ) فى المكان الذى يوجد فيه الآن برج لندن الشهير وبعد ذلك إنتشرت حدائق الحيوان فى العالم كله .. وخاصة فى البلدان التى لا توجد فيها غابات تمتلئ بالحيوانات والزواحف وتحتفظ أغلب حدائق الحيوان فى العالم بالحيوانات خلف أسوار وأقفاص مغلقة ولكن توجد بعض الحدائق التى تعيش فيها الحيوانات فى قطعان أشبه بالجو الطبيعى التى كانت تعيش فيه قبل وضعها فى حدائق الحيوان من أشهرها ويبسنيد فى بريطانيا وتبلغ مساحتها 665 فداناً .

* مملكة النمل

إن النمل هو الحشرة الأكثر عدداً بين الحشرات الإجتماعية ففى أى لحظة من اللحظات يوجد ما لا يقل عن واحد وإلى يمينه 15 صفراً من النمل الحى على الأرض .

* النملة تشم بأرجلها !!!


نعم .. يؤكد بعض علماء الحشرات أن النملة تستطيع أن تهتدى بأرجلها إلى رائحة المكان الذى سبق أن قصدته وتستطيع أيضاً أن تتبين الروائح بمفاصل قرونها ، ولكن إقامة الدليل على هذه المسألة يحتاج مشاهدة دقيقة .

* الضفادع تشرب بجلدها :


تستطيع الضفادع أن تمتص الماء بجلدها .. وتستطيع أن تمتص الماء من ورقة منديل مبللة بالماء .

* الدودة :


لديدان الأرض مقدرة على تجديد أجزائها المفقودة .. فإذا قُسمت الدودة إلى قسمين أو أكثر أثناء مشيها يستطيع كل جزء أن يعيش مستقلاً .. بل وينمو ويعوض الجزء الذى فُقد منه .

* شهادة ميلاد لكل بقرة :
لكل بقرة فى سويسرا شهادة ميلاد وتُسجل فى دفاتر الحكومة كما يُسجل الناس ، وإذا حدث لها حادث تتولى الحكومة التحقيق فيه بالضبط كما يحدث فى حالات الأفراد العاديين .

- لماذا تضرب الغوريللا صدورها ؟
يعتمد هذا على الحال التى تكون فيها الغوريللا .. وقد لا تكون هذه الحركة المثيرة والمخيفة غير ما نفهمها أى التحذير بوجوب إبتعاد الآخرين عنها .. وعندما يغتاظ قائد المجموعة فإنه يقوم بالضرب على صدره براحتيه شبه المغلقتين ثم يهجم ..
ويكون ضرب الصدر أحياناً دليل إرتياح لزوال خطر ما أو وسيلة للإتصال بأفراد المجموعة أو تحذير للمجموعات الأخرى بالإبتعاد عن موارد رزقها .
وتضرب بعض الغوريللا صدورها تعبيراً عن فرحها ونشوتها وفى حديقة الحيوان يمكننا مشاهدة غوريللا صغيرة تميل برأسها إلى الوراء وتضرب صدرها بإبتهاج ونشوة غامرين عندما تفوز على أحد منافسيها أمام أنثاها .

* ضابط القرود :


ليس بين القرود فئة أسعد حظاً من قرود جبل طارق التى تعنى بها الحكومة البريطانية لدرجة أنها خصصت لها ضابطاً يشرف على إطعامها وصحتها وراحتها والسر فى ذلك أن هناك أسطورة بين الأهالى فحواها أن إنقراض القرود من جبل طارق بشير بجلاء الإنجليز عنها .

* شخص يعض حية سامة :

عضت حية سامة شخصاً من أهالى جنوب البرازيل فما كان منه إلا أن رد لها العضة بعضة أشد منها فماتت الحية .. ونجا هو من سمها .

- لماذا تاكل التماسيح أولادها ؟

الحقيقة أنها لا تفعل ذلك .. فالأم تأخذ صغارها بين أسنانها وتبدو كأنها تلتهمها إلا أنها تكون فى الواقع

تنقلها إلى الشاطئ .. وعلى أثر الجماع تنتقل أنثى تمساح النيل إلى الشاطئ حيث تحفر إلى عمق 20 - 30 سنتيمتراً وتضع بيضها فى الحفرة وتغطيها بالتراب الذى تربته بجسدها وذيلها ثم تحرس العش ولا تفارقه إلا نادراً ..
وتبلغ مدة الحضن هذه 12 أسبوعاً ..
وعندما تفقس التماسيح الصغيرة وتجد أن لا منقذ أمامها للخلاص تُحدث مهرجاناً من الصياح والنقيق فتفتح الأم العش وتأخذ صغارها بين فكيها .. وبعد أن تضع الأم كل صغارها بين فكيها تزحف حيث الأمان فى المياه وتفتح فمها وتطلق أولادها .

* تعاون 

هناك نوع من التعاون الوثيق بين التمساح فى النهر وطائر صغير يسمى ( الصرو ) يتطفل على طعامالتمساح إذ يستغرق التمساح فى نوم هادئ على شط النهر ويقف ذلك الطائر الصغير على رأسه ليقوم بدور الرقيب حتى إذا لمح فريسة تقترب من المكان أخرج صفيراً خاصاً من حلقه يتنبه على إثره التمساح ويلطم الفريسة بذيله القوى ويأخذ فى إلتهامها .
وهذه الخدمة يؤديها الصغير للتمساح مقابل أن يلتهم بقايا اللحم التى تتخلف بين أسنان التمساح بعد أن ينتهى من إلتهام فريسته .

* أكبر كائن حى :

هو التمساح الأزرق ويصل وزنه إلى 150 طن ووزن لسانه فقط حوالى 2.5 طن - ووزن قلبه وكبده كل منهما 1/2 طن ، وقد يصل طوله فى بعض الأحيان إلى 33.57 متر .

* أكبر الحيوانات المنقرضة :

إشتغل العلماء فى السنين الأخيرة بالبحث عن الحيوانات المنقرضة وإهتدوا إلى بقاياها المتحجرة وقد ركبوا هذه البقايا وعرفوا هياكل هذه الحيوانات وأقاموها فى المتاحف .. ومن هذه الحيوانات واحداً من نوع الزحافات يُدعى بلاسيوسورس وهو أكبر حيوان عُرف حتى الآن يصح أن نطلق عليه مارد الحيوان إذ لا يُعد الفيل إلى جانبه إلا قزماً صغيراً ,, وقد وُجدت بقايا هذا الحيوان من فصيلة الثدييات ( الديناصورات ) فى جنوب أفريقيا وعند تركيب هيكله وُجد أن طوله كان حوالى 33 متراً وإرتفاعه حوالى 14 متراً وكان يتغذى على الأعشاب والنباتات كما دلت على ذلك أسنانه وخلو أقدامه من المخالب وكان يعيش على الأرض بعد العصر النجمى .

* أثقل ضفدع :

أثقل الضفادع وزناً يوجد فى غرب أفريقيا ويزن الواحد منها حوالى 10 أرطال والأهالى فى هذه المنطقة يأكلونها بشراهة لأن لحمها لذيذ .. وأخف الضفادع وزناً يوجد أيضاً فى الغرب الأفريقى ويزن الــ 150ضفدع منها حوالى أوقية واحدة .

* لماذا تعوى الذئاب ؟

إن للذئاب نظام إتصال معُقد للغاية .. والعواء هو أكثر ما عُرف عن الذئاب فى أصواتها وصيحاتهاوحركاتها الجسدية .. فحين تعلن جماعة من الذئاب سيطرتها على منطقة متسعة الأرجاء يعوى أفرادها للإبقاء على الإتصال فى ما بينها خصوصاً فى رحلات الصيد الليلية .. ويعمل العواء على إبقاء الجماعات متباعدة وتزود الذئاب عن أراضيها بحمية وشراسة .. إلا أنها تحتاج إلى كامل قوتها فى صراعها من أجل البقاء لذا يؤثر العواء على القتال .. وهذه النزعة إلى التباعد بين أفراد الفصيلة الواحدة من الحيوانات هى التى تجعل الأسود تزأر والقردة على أنواعها تصيح أو تعوى .. ولا تعوى الذئاب حين يطلع القمر بل تميل إلى العواء عند أفوله .

* حذار من العقرب :

العقرب لا يعض عكس الشائع ولكن يلدغ .. وهو يلدغ الحشرات والعناكب ليشل حركتها قبل إلتهامها .. والعقارب ليست من فصيلة الحشرات فالحشرات من ذوات الأرجل الست فقط أما العقارب فلها ثمانى أرجل ... سم العقرب عادة لا يقتل الإنسان وإنما يسبب آلاماً شديدة وإذا تعرض الإنسان للدغة العقرب أكثر من مرة فإن إحساسه بالألم يخف نوعاً ما عن ذى قبل ، لاتعرف العقارب الحياة الإجتماعية على عكس النمل والنحل .. بل تعيش كل منها منفردة وفى عزلة وإذا إلتقت إثنتان من أنثى العقرب تقاتلت حتى تقتل إحداهما الأخرى .. وتتم عملية التلقيح خلال 4 أشهر تبدأ من مايو حيث تجرج الذكور والإناث من اماكنها للتلاقى وبعدها تتحول العقرب إلى زوجها المنهك الضعيف لتلتهمه .. ثم تحمل أنثى العقرب بيضها فوق ظهرها حتى إذا خرجت الصغار بقيت فوق ظهر أمها لمدة أسبوعين وبعد ذلك يبدأ الصغار إلتهام أمهم أيضاً .

* أعظم كنوز البحر ..

هى تلك التى تطرحها الأمواج على الشاطئ وهو العنبر ..
إن العنبر هو نتاج حيوان إسمه الفنطيس يكثر من أكل الحيوان الآخر وإسمه الجيارة وللأخير أظافر لا يستطيع الفنطيس هضمها فتخرج معدته وتتقيح وينمو حول الجروح أنسجة وورم .. ولهذا الورم رائحة حسنة هى رائحة العنبر .

* عجائب الحيوان

- تستطيع الببغاء تحريك منقاريها لأعلى ولأسفل أما بقية الطيور فإنها لا تحرك غير منقار واحد .
- ليس للحصان حاجب فوق عينيه .

- لا تقوى الضفادع على التنفس وفمها مفتوح ولهذا فإنك إذا فتحت فمها بالقوة ماتت مختنقة .

- لا تقوى الخنازير على العوم ، لأن أيديها الأمامية تقع متقاربة تحت أجسادها وإذا وقعت فى الماء إنتحرت .. إنتحرت بقطع رقبتها بحوافرها المدببة .

- لا تغمض عين الأرنب على الإطلاق .. وليس لعينه جفن وله بدله غشاء لحمى رقيق - يحجب العين عند نومه .

- فى جسم الغزال أمكنه أخرى للتنفس غير المنخارين وقد أمدته الطبيعة بهذه الأمكنة حتى لا تجهد تنفسه إذا إضطر للفرار من مطارديه .

- تبتلع الأسماك طعامها بسرعة وبغير مضغ لأنها تفتح فمها وتغلقه بإستمرار للتنفس ، فإذا إحتفظت بالطعام فى فمها ماتت مختنقة .

- يتكون سنام الجمل والهجين من أنواع مختلفة من المواد الدهنية وهى للجمل بمثابة ( الكرار ) يختزن فيه طعامه ليتغذى به إذا أعوزه الغذاء .. ويستطيع الجمل أن يعيش على سنامه زمناً طويلاً بغير حاجة إلى أى غذاء آخر .

- لا تتحرك عين البومة على الإطلاق ، فإنها ثابتة فى محاجرها بعضلات قوية ، لكنها تعوض هذا النقص بتحريك رأسها فى كل ناحية وبوسعها أن ترسم بها فى الهواء دائرة كاملة من غير أن يتحرك جسدها .

- للبط خزانات طبيعية بالقرب من أذنابها تحوى زيتاً خاصاً ينتشر على أجسادها فلا تتاثر بالماء .

- يوجد الزيت فى عظام الحوت بنسبة كبيرة جداً .. لدرجة أنك إذا ألقيت بعظمة من عظامه على الأرض لقفزت فى الهواء كما تقفز قطعة المطاط ! ويستخرج من الحوت الواحد كمية من الزيت قيمتها نحو 3000 جنيهاً وقد كان سعر الطن منه حوالى 16 جنيهاً فى الثلاثينات وإرتفع إلى حوالى مئات الآلاف من الجنيهات فى الوقت الحاضر .

* نمر فى الثلج !!

- يعيش نمر سيبريا وسط الثلوج وليس فى الغابات الحارة كسائر أنواع النمور .

- تستطيع الحرباء أن تدير عينيها فى أى إتجاه دون أن تحرك رأسها وهى تستطيع أن ترى فى إتجاهين فى وقت واحد .

* القطط المدللة :

ينصح الأطباء البيطريون أصحاب القطط المدللة بأن يعطوها من حين لآخر بعض الخضر وان يمتنعوا عن إعطائها اللحوم النيئة لانها تصيبها بالإسهال وتُعرضها للسُعار ويقولون أنها معتادة تنظيف نفسها بلسانها ، فإن أهملت هذه العادة .. دل ذلك على إعتلال صحتها ومن ثم يجب عرضها على الطبيب .

* الحيوانات والجو 

تستطيع الحيوانات التكهن بالأحوال الجوية ، وكان الألمان يحتفظون بالضفادع بإعتبارها بارومترات حية لأنها تطلق نقيقها حين يهبط الضغط الجوى وينتقل النمل إلى أرض أكثر إرتفاعاً قبل عاصفة المطر ولا يعود صوف الخراف مجعداً .

* الخيول واقفة 

يستطيع الخيل أن يظل أشهراً واقفاً على قدميه ، كما انه ينام فى هذا الوضع ، إذ حبته الطبيعة بجهاز عضلى خاص يسمح لأرجله بان تظل مشدودة على الدوام لتحمل جسمه الثقيل دون عناء كبير .

* النحل 

تقطع النحلة ما يزيد عن مليون و 400 ألف كيلو متر لجمع ما يكفى لتكوين كيلو جرام واحد من العسل من رحيق الأزهار .. ومتوسط سرعة النحل أثناء جمعه الرحيق تبلغ 11 كيلومتر فى الساعة .

* مهن غريبة

يحتاج طلاب الجامعات والمدارس الثانوية إلى دروس فى الأحياء على بعض الحشرات لإجراء تجارب عملية عليها .. وقد عرف عرب الصحراء هذا فاستغلوا أوقات فراغهم لاصطياد الضفادع ، والفئران ، والخنافس ، من البرك والمستنقعات وتوريدها إلى مستودعات التربية نظير أجر سنوى وإذا ما توافرت عندهم بعض الضفادع أو الحشرات الزائدة عن حاجتهم فإنهم يبيعونها لإدارة حدائق الحيوان لتُطعم بها الثعابين والزواحف .

* متعهدة القمل 

منذ سنوات مضت تفشى وباء التيفوس فى أحد المناطق ولم تكن لدى المسئولين الكميات اللازمة من المصل المضاد للتيفوس ، لحقن السكان به ولم يكن المصل متوفر للإستيراد فتقدمت عجوز ذكية تتعهد بتوريد القمل اللازم لعمل الأمصال ، وتم الاتفاق على جعل سعر القملة الواحدة قرشاً واحداً .. وظلت متعهدة توريد القمل مدة طويلة تنعم بدخل عظيم من هذه المهنة العجيبة المُرعبة .

* عقارب للبيع

فى بعض المناطق يشتغل بعض الغلمان والأطفال بإلتقاط العقارب والثعابين من الجبل ليبيعوها إلى المسئولين بسعر يتراوح بين مائة قرش للعقرب الواحد وتحول هذه العقارب إلى المعامل لإستخراج الأمصال المضادة لسمومها .

* دود الصحة

يوجد نوع من الدود يُعرف فى الدوائر الطبية بإسم ( الدود الرومى العَلِق ) يستخدم فى إمتصاص الدم الفاسد من الجسم وهناك أشخاص يعيشون من إصطياد هذا الدود وبيعه لبعض معامل الصحة والحلاقين وطريقة صيده أن يقف الرجل فى إحدى البرك المنتشرة فى بعض المناطق الزراعية ثم يكشف ساقيه فيطلع عليها الدود ويجتمع فوقهما ، ويخرج الرجل من الماء لينشر على ساقيه بعض الملح فيتخلى عنهما الدود ثم يجمعه لبيعه ، وكثيراً ما كنا نشاهد هذا الدود 
فى أوعية بللورية معلقة فى صالونات الحلاقين مكتوب عليها ( دود الصحة ) . 

* مسرح البراغيث 

إفتتح أحد الأمريكيين مرة فى نيويورك مسرحاً عجيباً سماه ( مسرح البراغيث ) ليعرض فيه دولاباً مربعاً شفافاً سُلطت عليه الأنوار وأُطلقت فيه طائفة من البراغيث وأمامها بالونات صغيرة فى حجم الليمونة فتأخذ البراغيث فى اللعب بهذه البالونات وتتقاذفها وتجرى بها بحركات بهلوانية تُثير ضحك المتفرجين وإعجابهم .. ويقوم بتوريد هذه البراغيث لصاحب المسرح أشخاص تخصصوا فى هذه المهن العجيبة .


*

----------

